# How old are you?



## Always BSI (Aug 4, 2012)

and give 1 piece of advice you would give to an EMT going into his first EMS job.



:usa:


----------



## FireHawk918 (Aug 4, 2012)

21 and my best advice is to talk to your fellow EMT's. If you feel you can't talk to them then have a positive outlet for your stress and a way to get away from it all.


----------



## Steveb (Aug 5, 2012)

15 and since I've only been with my service for a little under a year I don't really have any advice........heck I need the advice.


----------



## RSKS (Aug 5, 2012)

27, and I'm a new EMT with my first job starting this month. I got nothing. I need advice


----------



## Thriceknight (Aug 5, 2012)

29...been a basic for two years so by no means am I an expert. However this is my advise....Always be willing to learn. Whether you've heard it before or not always be willing to listen both to your co-workers and bosses and more importantly...your patients. Reread anything you're not familiar with or have forgotten. And don't try to be a hero. This job is about teamwork. You succeed as a team. You fail as a team. 

Good luck.


----------



## Thriceknight (Aug 5, 2012)

*advice


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2012)

20

As a new EMT learn a lot more then you were taugh in school. Learn why you do things and not just "well I was to do this".


----------



## chillybreeze (Aug 5, 2012)

47  and my advice is dont ever think you have learned all there is to know


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 5, 2012)

27

 Breathe ..... The adrenalin rush you get going to calls/ on calls will eventually wear off. It is normal to be scared/ nervous/ anxious when you are new. It is normal to feel you are not ready or properly educated(because you aren't but that is a topic for another thread and not your fault). With time and experience you will build confidence and wonder why you were so nervous in the first place.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 5, 2012)

23. You dont want my advice.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> 23. You dont want my advice.



Seconded, except I'm 22.


----------



## Pavehawk (Aug 5, 2012)

57, and still learning after 40 years... I reccomend you never stop learning also... oh and beer!


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 5, 2012)

Beer is always good, shock top and Heineken with some wings ... ahwwwwwww............


----------



## chillybreeze (Aug 5, 2012)

I like the way you`re thinking!


----------



## 281mustang (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll be 23 tomorrow.

When you feel overwhelmed, don't over analyze things and go back to the basics.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2012)

24 in 4 days.



Get your medic ASAP.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 5, 2012)

37

Always be kind.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree bigbaldguy,  being nice makes the world a more positive place :thumbup:


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Seconded, except I'm 22.



Same here


----------



## Veneficus (Aug 5, 2012)

Much older than I look I am told. 

It is my reward for all the stuggles, because it sure as hell hasn't been the money.


----------



## dmc2007 (Aug 5, 2012)

20, but three weeks shy of 21.


----------



## MexDefender (Aug 5, 2012)

22 and my only advice is to always ask questions even if you think you are right


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 5, 2012)

dmc2007 said:


> 20, but three weeks shy of 21.



It's all downhill from 21


----------



## shiroun (Aug 5, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> It's all downhill from 21



You can do legally what you do for the prior 7 years of your life.

And I'm 17. No advice to give


----------



## Tigger (Aug 5, 2012)

21 in the very near future. Been working for two years and still learning something everyday. It goes without saying to keep learning, but don't forget about sharing your knowledge as well.

Also, remember that working in EMS is still working a job that shares many similarities with the rest of the working world. You are replaceable and the company can function without you, so show them that you're valuable and capable. Show up early, be polite, don't break anything, and stay out of the company drama and politics. Most importantly, just be honest. If you make a mistake own up to it no matter the perceived consequences. In this job market, lying is grounds for immediate termination no matter who you are.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 6, 2012)

23

When you think you don't need to learn any more about your job, quit right then and there.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Aug 6, 2012)

24 

never eat yellow snow


----------



## firecoins (Aug 6, 2012)

34

Stay away from negative, emotionally draining people. Its amazing how many friends we have who meet this qualification. Just get rid of them.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 6, 2012)

firecoins said:


> 34
> 
> Stay away from negative, emotionally draining people. Its amazing how many friends we have who meet this qualification. Just get rid of them.



+1000000

I'm 23, always care about your patients even the annoying stupid ones who call you at 3AM. Put yourself I'm their shoes.


----------



## dmc2007 (Aug 6, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> It's all downhill from 21



I'm very quickly forcing myself to come to terms with this.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 6, 2012)

*...*

43, errr 25 with a few years experience.

Someone else already said it.  Show kindness to everyone you come in contact with, even the frequent fliers who drive you nuts and the coworkers who do the same.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 6, 2012)

the_negro_puppy said:


> never eat yellow snow



Best advice in this thread, hands down.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Best advice in this thread, hands down.



Don't forget

If you drop the baby fake a seizure.


----------



## Always BSI (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I forgot to mention my age. I'm 20 and turn 21 in 9 days... :beerchug:

I also just finished my last day of orientation. Next week I start my ride outs with my FTO.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 6, 2012)

42. 

Remember to always say please and thank you. It goes a long way.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 6, 2012)

Some advice if you ever work in the hospital: They always code on the commode.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 6, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Some advice if you ever work in the hospital: They always code on the commode.



Its the hospital food. The grunting and straining to work it out is just too much for the ole' ticker. :rofl:


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 7, 2012)

29..Though I feel more like 21 most days and cant believe Im 5 months away from 30.

Never stop learning this profession. Keep up with the research that is going on.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 7, 2012)

if you want to lose weight, take up smoking.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 7, 2012)

firecoins said:


> if you want to lose weight, take up smoking.



It's also good if you're suicidal and can't bring yourself to do it the quick way. It may take a while, but no one can argue with the results. 

/Sarcasm

Wait... what was the topic again?


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 7, 2012)

20, and networking is the most important part of getting a job.  

no, wait, I should rephrase that.... networking is the most important part of getting a GOOD job.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 7, 2012)

29 and hope is not a plan.


----------



## Doczilla (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm 27, and (I wish I knew this when I started at 18) :

Spend more time listening than talking. Never openly complain. It could always be worse. The worse it seems, find some humor in it. 

" It may be cold, but at least its raining. "


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 7, 2012)

22, going on 23 in a few months.

My advice: make sure you use reliable sources when seeking information in this field.  "YAHOO! Answers" doesn't cut it.


----------



## epipusher (Aug 7, 2012)

34, in EMS since 18.

Save your PTO and take off a month at a time. Its fantastic!


----------



## shiroun (Aug 7, 2012)

Doczilla said:


> I'm 27, and (I wish I knew this when I started at 18) :
> 
> Spend more time listening than talking. Never openly complain. It could always be worse. The worse it seems, find some humor in it.
> 
> " It may be cold, but at least its raining. "



I follow that pretty solidly. Only times I complain are when something is seriously wrong. It goes along the lines of "walk like a butterfly sting like a bee".

and I have some good advice from a 50 y/o at a fire dept i used to work at.

"You may be in a hurry, but you're never in a rush."


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 7, 2012)

Doczilla said:


> I'm 27, and (I wish I knew this when I started at 18) :
> 
> Spend more time listening than talking. Never openly complain. It could always be worse. The worse it seems, find some humor in it.
> 
> " It may be cold, but at least its raining. "



I honestly thought you were older. You're an MD already or finishing up?


----------



## Doczilla (Aug 7, 2012)

Lol sorry , my name is misleading. The term "doc" comes from being a medic on the "front lines".


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 7, 2012)

Doczilla said:


> Lol sorry , my name is misleading. The term "doc" comes from being a medic on the "front lines".



I feel so betrayed :sad:


----------



## Doczilla (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, at least that means that you didn't think my posts were dumb


----------



## Merck (Aug 7, 2012)

36

EMS for 17 years.

Just be nice to people.  And don't ask inane questions while someone is doing a 12-lead.


----------



## LearningByMistakes (Aug 8, 2012)

48 y/o

33 years in EMS

27 years career Paramedic

Please, please, please, do NOT believe everything you read on an Online EMS forum.


----------



## grump (Aug 8, 2012)

63.  Treat everybody as you would expect to be treated if you were in their shoes.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 8, 2012)

50, Don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## EMT91 (Aug 9, 2012)

20, will be 21 in November. My advice: Ask questions....even if you think its a "dumb" question, its better to ask in class then to ask in the field when the situation comes up.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 9, 2012)

LearningByMistakes said:


> 48 y/o
> 
> 33 years in EMS
> 
> ...



I don't believe you.


----------



## LearningByMistakes (Aug 9, 2012)

Excellent firecoins! Always question ANYTHING you read here! LOL!


----------



## titmouse (Aug 9, 2012)

I am 28, and my piece of advise is READ that book A LOT.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 10, 2012)

titmouse said:


> I am 28, and my piece of advise is READ that book A LOT.



The EMT-B book? I'd suggest read it once then move on to other ones (though you can use it as a reference)!


----------



## Tigger (Aug 10, 2012)

medichopeful said:


> The EMT-B book? I'd suggest read it once then move on to other ones (though you can use it as a reference)!



Absolutely agree, it's not likely that you'll expand your knowledge by reading the same text repeatedly, especially considering what is actually in that basic textbook.


----------



## Always BSI (Aug 10, 2012)

I have the pearson Emergency care 11th edition. Would you recommend to buy newer versions of that to stay up on my EMT knowledge?

Are there any books you guys can recommend for me?


----------



## rescue1 (Aug 11, 2012)

The newer versions of EMT-B textbooks are basically identical to the old ones, don't buy a new one. Good reading would be works on A&P, pharmacology, that kind of thing. Most will be more helpful as a paramedic, but more knowledge is never bad.

As for me, I'm 23, and in addition to all the advice here, I'd say staying calm is important. Nothing was ever solved by being worked up, and it's very embarrassing when the EMS crew is more worked up then the patient's family.
Take deep breaths, and remember that you can never actually make a cardiac arrest patient any worse.


----------



## Devistat (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm 23 and the advice I have is for the experienced individuals teaching and passing on their knowledge, Also a quote my old journeyman told me in my welding days. “Tell me and I'll forget; show me and I may remember; involve me and I'll understand.”
. Probably the greatest advice I've ever received.


----------



## titmouse (Aug 11, 2012)

We use the 8th edition of the "transport of the sick and injured"


----------



## Obstructions (Aug 12, 2012)

18, I was the youngest in my EMT class.

Even if you don't know what you're doing, pretend like you do know for the patient.


----------



## Steffah (Aug 12, 2012)

Obstructions said:


> 18, I was the youngest in my EMT class.
> 
> Even if you don't know what you're doing, pretend like you do know for the patient.



Same here, and if you go to EMT school when you're under 21, prepare to play hell finding a job (unless you're in a BFE county and know everybody :glare

Keep learning. It sounds cliche, but it's so important. Ask your coworkers for their advice. Do online research. Learn about everything you can, don't get the 'well when will I use this as an EMT?' attitude, there's no such thing as bad knowledge. EMT school does not teach you everything you need to know, you have to learn the rest on your own terms.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Steffah said:


> Same here, and if you go to EMT school when you're under 21, prepare to play hell finding a job (unless you're in a BFE county and know everybody :glare



In some places this may be true but I work with plenty of people under 21 (including myself), and this is in a major urban area. Sure you have to try harder, but keep at it and asking if positions are available until they tell you no. Not no answer, no.


----------



## titmouse (Aug 12, 2012)

Devistat said:


> I'm 23 and the advice I have is for the experienced individuals teaching and passing on their knowledge, Also a quote my old journeyman told me in my welding days. “Tell me and I'll forget; show me and I may remember; involve me and I'll understand.”
> . Probably the greatest advice I've ever received.



+1 great advise


----------



## Always BSI (Aug 13, 2012)

Yea I completed my EMT class back in FALL 2010...

 yes 2010... 

I just got hired a week ago Took nearly 2 years... First EMT job I'm really excited. This place gives good advice.

:beerchug:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2012)

Always BSI said:


> Yea I completed my EMT class back in FALL 2010...
> 
> yes 2010...
> 
> ...



Omg that's when I took my EMT class! Haha


----------



## Always BSI (Aug 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Omg that's when I took my EMT class! Haha



Yep, We had this discussion on another thread... before I had my name changed because of certain reasons... 

We went to the same school as well haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2012)

Always BSI said:


> Yep, We had this discussion on another thread... before I had my name changed because of certain reasons...
> 
> We went to the same school as well haha



I know haha. I was teasing


----------



## Always BSI (Aug 13, 2012)

Ah I see haha the damn heat is getting to me!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2012)

Always BSI said:


> Ah I see haha the damn heat is getting to me!



Heat? Its currently 115 degrees here...


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm 48.

My advice is to respect your elders.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Aug 14, 2012)

34 and my only advice to give is never go in expecting what you heard on the radio.


----------



## hoop762 (Aug 14, 2012)

28.

The whole point of our existence on this planet is to have a positive impact on the lives of those around us. Live that every day and you will never go wrong.

 Treatment with drugs and what not is a very small part of pt care...CARE being emphasized more than anything else.


----------



## Swimfinn (Aug 14, 2012)

17

My advice to you is dont crash the bus.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Aug 15, 2012)

Swimfinn said:


> 17
> 
> My advice to you is dont crash the bus.


Now that's one piece of advice I will stand by over everything else, lol


----------



## Steffah (Aug 21, 2012)

Tigger said:


> In some places this may be true but I work with plenty of people under 21 (including myself), and this is in a major urban area. Sure you have to try harder, but keep at it and asking if positions are available until they tell you no. Not no answer, no.



Not impossible (hence why I have a job), just more difficult. My advice isn't to wait until you're 21, it's just be prepared to work hard to get that first job  but once you get it, you'll be happy you didn't wait.


----------



## Youngin (Aug 21, 2012)

19.

My advice to someone who is starting their first job would be to respect the people who already work there, don't run your mouth, and to listen more than you talk the first few weeks so you can get a feel for your co-workers and the system you're at in general.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 22, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> 20, and networking is the most important part of getting a job.
> 
> no, wait, I should rephrase that.... networking is the most important part of getting a GOOD job.


It has been brought to my attention that I made a typo on this post.  I am actually 30, not  20.  

Sorry for any who were confused by my 2am typo.  the 2 and the 3 are right next to each other on the keyboard.

hope this clears up any confusion.


----------



## medicman14 (Aug 22, 2012)

40
I've been in EMS all of my adult life. 
There is a lot of good advice stated so far. 
Mine is: Just because it isn't an emergency to you,  doesn't mean it's not an emergency to your patient,  so be kind and do your best.


----------



## Always BSI (Aug 22, 2012)

Some really good advice in this topic!

Ive been having a blast during my Field training. Still getting used to the gurney


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 22, 2012)

21,

Luckily been working right after emt and high school at 18.

SoCal I may add lol


----------



## PVC (Aug 22, 2012)

I am 45 years old.

What advice would I give? Give your "soft skills" the same importance as your paramedical knowledge. Most of your patients are in as much emotional pain as they are physical. Treat them with kindness and respect.


----------



## ken158 (Aug 24, 2012)

18 here, unfortunately I have no advice to give due to my inexperience


----------



## mintygood (Sep 1, 2012)

22.  Get your medic, continue to go to school after that.


----------



## Meursault (Sep 1, 2012)

23. Find a real job. Until then, do the work that's given you, do it ethically and well, and don't b:censored:h about it.


----------



## codethree (Sep 5, 2012)

20, always keep learning, treat the patient not the illness. meaning that your patient may have the same injury or illness but have different signs/symptoms. If you treat everyone the same you are bound to miss something.


----------



## abulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm 42.

You never know who your patient is or what they may have done/accomplished in their life. Treat them all the way you would want to be treated yourself.


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 5, 2012)

Old enough...


----------



## WriterAJP (Sep 6, 2012)

Super Old.


----------



## hoop762 (Sep 7, 2012)

29.

Don't just treat your patients, care for them and care about them. If you can get that down,  everything else is gravy.


----------



## BeachMedic (Sep 13, 2012)

28 and counting.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 13, 2012)

VCEMT said:


> Old enough...


I laughed 


WriterAJP said:


> Super Old.



I chuckled a lilttle.


I'm eleventy six.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 13, 2012)

BeachMedic said:


> 28 and counting.



Are you counting up or down?


----------



## ipkes (Sep 14, 2012)

23 years old, next thing to look forward to is turning 25 so i can finally rent a car :lol: after that its all downhill haha:rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Sep 14, 2012)

ipkes said:


> 23 years old, next thing to look forward to is turning 25 so i can finally rent a car :lol: after that its all downhill haha:rofl:



35 so you can run for president!


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Sep 14, 2012)

37. But I don't feel a day over 30 

Age is relative.


----------



## ipkes (Sep 15, 2012)

Achilles said:


> 35 so you can run for president!



haha very true! guess i better put that on my bucket list then ^_^


----------



## Always BSI (Sep 18, 2012)

:beerchug:


----------



## dhump4free (Sep 21, 2012)

25

Hoping that its only a quarter of through life.


----------



## Porta (Sep 21, 2012)

firecoins said:


> 34
> 
> Stay away from negative, emotionally draining people. Its amazing how many friends we have who meet this qualification. Just get rid of them.



YES. 

Nearly 30. You're never too old to start over.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 21, 2012)

Porta said:


> YES.
> 
> Nearly 30. You're never too old to start over.



Since I'm over 50 I certainly hope you're right.

  :blink:


----------



## Jambi (Sep 21, 2012)

32

...don't forget "you" time.  It's important.


----------



## Porta (Sep 21, 2012)

firstshirt said:


> Since I'm over 50 I certainly hope you're right.
> 
> :blink:



I'm never wrong. 
Except for that one time where I thought the right pedal was the brake.


----------



## Shepard (Sep 23, 2012)

Porta said:


> I'm never wrong.
> Except for that one time where I thought the right pedal was the brake.



Its not?! Hmmm...


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm older than born, younger than dead. 

My advice for the new EMT is to simply take the book and throw it away. While it was good enough to get you started, you'll need to learn a LOT more than that to really do the job the way it's supposed to be done. Your old book can't take you far enough. 

And _never_ stop learning. When you think you have learned all there is to learn about EMS, that's the day you should quit.


----------



## EMTIFT (Sep 30, 2012)

21, be respectful to everyone even patients yelling at you for stupid things


----------



## Legliss (Oct 8, 2012)

17, and my advice is....well I'm looking for advice as it is! Keep your eyes and ears open when dealing with patients and always listen to your senior medics


----------



## Tigger (Oct 9, 2012)

Legliss said:


> 17, and my advice is....well I'm looking for advice as it is! Keep your eyes and ears open when dealing with patients a*nd always listen to your senior medics*



And remember to fact check occasionally.


----------



## Vladamir von bone (Oct 11, 2012)

20 

only been at this 9 months 
I've learned no matter what the nurses are always rite

Your patient over there the one having a his second seizure he's just doing his funny dance he can stay in triage another 20 mins you emts don't know what your talking about 

Also THE CAKE IS A LIE!


----------



## MSPs (Oct 12, 2012)

hoop762 said:


> ...Don't just treat your patients, care for them and care about them...



Pushing 40.  All the whippersnappers in my class called me Daddy


----------



## Alyzabeth (Oct 17, 2012)

22 today..


----------



## Sublime (Oct 19, 2012)

22. Never stop learning! When class is over your knowledge base should just be beginning.


----------



## AUSEMT (Oct 21, 2012)

17

been working in ems 3 years, still consider myself a total probie

Never be afraid to asks questions afterwards
Know when not to talk
Being polite and courteous will always pay off in the long run

Find a mentor who will support and teach you what you need to learn, not what you want to know

learn from everyone, everything and every source, keep looking for more, the learning never stops

whenever you hear something you dont know/havent heard of/dont understand... educate yourself! look it up and if you still dont understand, ask questions!

ECG's are the hardest thing you will ever teach yourself... they make the coagulation cascade feel like the alphabet... dont give up, keep going at it and you will start to have epiphany moments, but at the same time, dont get upset or force it.

politics or any other cr*p should never interfere with the best care of the patient

people die, thats life, our job isnt saving lives, thats a tiny bonus. most people who are dead will stay that way and most people who are alive will stay that way no matter what we do to 'em.
our job is to ease pain.. become a master of that!

Never forget the basics.... the pediatric TBI dosing for suxemethonium is useless if you dont know how many puffs of Salbutamol MDI to give.

you dont need a lot of equipment, knowledge and the ability to improvise is 1000 times more valuable.

never rely on technology. it is there to supplement the assessment... always look listen and feel, knowledge costs nothing but pays for itself.


remember to laugh


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 21, 2012)

Emotionally   12-14
Humor   8
Mentally  forever 18
physically 72
Biologically  close to cresting that proverbial hill


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 21, 2012)

Lifeguard/dock hand/ first aider =age 19
Firefighter/crash rescueman = 22-26
EMT-A ("Basic") = 24-31
RN= 30-still licensed but retired age 57 minus 1  month
Born 1953

If we were waiting for a bus and mine was about to arrive, I'd say: "Over-learn the basics and keep learning; learn your protocols; THINK with every patient; keep your ego out of patient care; watch your and your partner's back; family and you first before the job".


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 21, 2012)

52 Learn something from every run even if they are a frequent flyer.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 21, 2012)

24... Dont get into this for the wrong reasons. If you don't want to genuinly help people don't bother with this career


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 22, 2012)

25 as of today 

Guess I need to say some cliche advice now...

Don't come in to this job expecting to save lives all the time. I leave a patient with a smile on if I've taken away some kind of pain, nausea, anxiety, fear, or just simply made them comfortable. That's where we make the biggest difference.

And don't be a toolbag.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 22, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> And don't be a toolbag.



The best piece of advice of all. I thought about making laminated cards saying "When in doubt, don't be a toolbag." and giving them to our new hires...


----------



## Always BSI (Oct 22, 2012)

Just passing by my topic. 

Been working part time for the past 3 months. What I like about my job is that I learn something new everyday from how to make a sheet fit a gurney perfectly to what code opens the ER door lmao.

:rofl:


----------



## Refino827 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just turned 21 in August, I would definitely say attach yourself at the hip to a senior member. You tend to learn a lot just by simple observation and asking questions.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 22, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> And don't be a toolbag.



But I like being a tool bag :sad:


----------

